# My experience with ORT.



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

I was in the market for new rear bags and my friend referred me to ORT, 
From the first minutes I spoke with andrew he treats you like you're old friends, very helpful 
Very knowledgeable of all his airsuspention products.
I ordered my re5 bags and andrew had them shipped out that day.
Fast shipping and great salesman.
My experience with open road tuning was the best I have had with a small business and I plan on buying all of my airsuspention parts and accessories from them.
So if you're in the market for aur suspension or parts check out their website! 

Openroadtuning.com 
:wave::thumbup:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Good to know.

They are fairly close to me, and on my shortlist of places to visit.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

specialkk43 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> They are fairly close to me, and on my shortlist of places to visit.


:thumbup:


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Tony, really appreciate you taking the time to make this thread.

Really means a lot to me! I look forward to meeting you at SoWo! :beer:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Andrew.... do you guys do installs?

Or just sell the equipment?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We can do installs, send over an email to [email protected] :thumbup::beer:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We can do installs, send over an email to [email protected] :thumbup::beer:


Thanks...!

I'll do that. I'm not ready for a quote yet, b/c I have no idea what I want, but I am pretty sold that I'm going bags over coils I just need to get a basic understanding of whats out there before I pick the specifics.

What are your hours on Sundays or Mondays? That's usually when I'm off...


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

specialkk43 said:


> Thanks...!
> 
> I'll do that. I'm not ready for a quote yet, b/c I have no idea what I want, but I am pretty sold that I'm going bags over coils I just need to get a basic understanding of whats out there before I pick the specifics.
> 
> What are your hours on Sundays or Mondays? That's usually when I'm off...


opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

specialkk43 said:


> Thanks...!
> 
> I'll do that. I'm not ready for a quote yet, b/c I have no idea what I want, but I am pretty sold that I'm going bags over coils I just need to get a basic understanding of whats out there before I pick the specifics.
> 
> What are your hours on Sundays or Mondays? That's usually when I'm off...


That's cool man, we can get you sorted on your entire setup + install if you'd like!

We're open Mon. - Fri. 9-6!

Here's some of the pics that Jose shot of his B6 wagon we did (we being ORT + GintyFab)



















due to the clearances with the air line and gauge line, Brendan made a custom manifold mount and actually mounted it backwards. Jose is still able to use his entire trunk setup including the stock floor. :thumbup::beer:

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome. 

What's your address?

I may be a little slow, but I'm having a hard time finding it on your website...


----------



## tang101 (Sep 16, 2011)

:thumbup:

Ive used ORT for my build as well and they have been great


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

specialkk43 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What's your address?
> 
> I may be a little slow, but I'm having a hard time finding it on your website...


33 Conestoga Rd.
Malvern, PA 19355


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 33 Conestoga Rd.
> Malvern, PA 19355


 :thumbup:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Andrew- PM sent

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

PM'd you back! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again for all your help yesterday, Andrew! It was fun meeting you, and I learned A LOT! 

Now I just need to decide on exactly what I want and pony up the $$!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It was nice to meet you as well! Thanks for making the trip out this way! Let me know if I can help you with anything else :thumbup::beer:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It was nice to meet you as well! Thanks for making the trip out this way! Let me know if I can help you with anything else :thumbup::beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your help, Tony! Much appreciated :thumbup::beer:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your help, Tony! Much appreciated :thumbup::beer:


 Anytime buddy. :wave:


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

+1 for ORT so far from me. Im a complete and total newb when it comes to Air. Per Tony's recommendation I gave Andrew a call, he took the time to explain things to me and help me make a decision. 

I placed my order late Friday afternoon and already received a good chunk of my stuff yesterday with more coming today. Super excited for all this and Andrew was great! :beer::beer:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

coneklr said:


> +1 for ORT so far from me. Im a complete and total newb when it comes to Air. Per Tony's recommendation I gave Andrew a call, he took the time to explain things to me and help me make a decision.
> 
> I placed my order late Friday afternoon and already received a good chunk of my stuff yesterday with more coming today. Super excited for all this and Andrew was great! :beer::beer:


 :wave::heart::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Andrew has helped me tremendously as well. Couldn't possibly ask for better service. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Andrew has helped me tremendously as well. Couldn't possibly ask for better service. :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

coneklr said:


> +1 for ORT so far from me. Im a complete and total newb when it comes to Air. Per Tony's recommendation I gave Andrew a call, he took the time to explain things to me and help me make a decision.
> 
> I placed my order late Friday afternoon and already received a good chunk of my stuff yesterday with more coming today. Super excited for all this and Andrew was great! :beer::beer:


 Thanks for the good words, Dallas! Appreciate your business :beer: 



Lawn_Mower said:


> Andrew has helped me tremendously as well. Couldn't possibly ask for better service. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks dude :heart:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

I can certainly add to this as I am in the process of figuring out my set-up. Andrew has been nothing but extremely helpful and knowledgable of every detail I inquire about. Open Road Tuning gets an A+ in my book. Customer service is the foreground to a well rounded business, and ORT's is second to none in my opinion. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree about the customer service piece. If Im going to spend 2400-3k on a suspension setup, I kind of want a company who is going to be responsive and helpful along the way. :thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Boost Logic said:


> I can certainly add to this as I am in the process of figuring out my set-up. Andrew has been nothing but extremely helpful and knowledgable of every detail I inquire about. Open Road Tuning gets an A+ in my book. Customer service is the foreground to a well rounded business, and ORT's is second to none in my opinion. :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

coneklr said:


> I agree about the customer service piece. If Im going to spend 2400-3k on a suspension setup, I kind of want a company who is going to be responsive and helpful along the way. :thumbup:


 :wave::thumbup:


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks andrew:beer: I received my kit  , bump for a good guys who know his stuff, fast shipping, good price and very good compagny. 

My future next car, I'll re-order on ORT :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I didn't realize these guys were so close to me! good to know. I've also talked to someone and ordered a couple things from ort a while ago :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I didn't realize these guys were so close to me! good to know. I've also talked to someone and ordered a couple things from ort a while ago :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

MatGervais said:


> Thanks andrew:beer: I received my kit  , bump for a good guys who know his stuff, fast shipping, good price and very good compagny.
> 
> My future next car, I'll re-order on ORT :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MatGervais said:


> Thanks andrew:beer: I received my kit  , bump for a good guys who know his stuff, fast shipping, good price and very good compagny.
> 
> My future next car, I'll re-order on ORT :thumbup:


 Thanks Mat, appreciate the kind words! 



aledelic42 said:


> I didn't realize these guys were so close to me! good to know. I've also talked to someone and ordered a couple things from ort a while ago :thumbup::thumbup:


 Let us know if you need anything sir! Also, feel free to stop by and say hello if you're in the area :beer:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

ORT:heart::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

tonytalksalot said:


> :wave:


 your car looked great at sowo!


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> your car looked great at sowo!


 Thanks buddy! Next year I should be there with something crazy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I know where this is going


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

I just called ORT again and ordered my v2 kit. Once again another flawless transaction!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

tonytalksalot said:


> I just called ORT again and ordered my v2 kit. Once again another flawless transaction!


Thanks Tony! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Tony! :thumbup::beer:


Anytime! Great doing bussiness with you.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I love next day shipping. I'm static (not much longer I hope) and STILL rep an ORT sticker :heart:

Andrew and Steve have both been incredibly helpful along the way for my purchases!


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

ORT and BagRiders have been very helpful with everything in my airride build. :thumbup::thumbup:

Accuair support is amazing also. Its somewhat suprising HOW great the support is from ORT, BagRiders & Acccuair. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

ORT ftw :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

150 off airlift slam xl front struts 

Gah if only i had the funds:banghead::banghead:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

rgarjr said:


> ORT ftw :thumbup:


x2! Working with ORT is always a pleasure :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Tony:wave:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

my last purchase from ORT did not come with hand delivered Four locko

He did supervise on me digging a hole for hookers in my back yard:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> I love next day shipping. I'm static (not much longer I hope) and STILL rep an ORT sticker :heart:
> 
> Andrew and Steve have both been incredibly helpful along the way for my purchases!


Thanks for your support Christian! Hopefully we get to hang out at H2O! 



phil123 said:


> ORT and BagRiders have been very helpful with everything in my airride build. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Accuair support is amazing also. Its somewhat suprising HOW great the support is from ORT, BagRiders & Acccuair. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you sir :beer:



rgarjr said:


> ORT ftw :thumbup:





crispy21 said:


> 150 off airlift slam xl front struts
> 
> Gah if only i had the funds:banghead::banghead:


The special will run until Sept 30th! There's still time!



ocdpvw said:


> x2! Working with ORT is always a pleasure :beer:


Thank you sir :beer:



fasttt600 said:


> my last purchase from ORT did not come with hand delivered Four locko
> 
> He did supervise on me digging a hole for hookers in my back yard:thumbup:


Hey, you told me to hold on the loko. Actually, I think your wife told me to hold on the loko.

Supervising is what I do best. But just FYI, relocating a back porch is not a DIY project.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I think your wife told me to hold on the loko.
> 
> Supervising is what I do best. But just FYI, relocating a back porch is not a DIY project.


never listen to her unless she is in ball tapping distance. 


And it is a DIY if you are trying to get three piece wheels. Priorities.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> never listen to her unless she is in ball tapping distance.
> 
> 
> And it is a DIY if you are trying to get three piece wheels. Priorities.


She's always trying to punch people!

Soooo, maybe in three years you'll have your first set? :laugh:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> hi tony:wave:


 hey bud!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

as someone who has known Andrew for a little while i will say that my buying experience with him was very pleasant  

he was very helpful and answered the stupid questions i had


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the :heart: Dennis! :thumbup::beer:


----------

